# Seagull 1963 Chrono



## andytyc (Sep 9, 2006)

Afternoon all,

Received a new watch yesterday, a Seagull Chrono.

From the vendor:

The 1963 is the Seagull re-issue of the original watch and is very very close to the vintage airforce chronos from the period it has been issued. Comes only on that NATO strap as depicted and is the only watch that in Seagull's terminology bears the 1963 in the name. No dial variants for that case type. No display back, case back nearly as the original, but only with the year "1963" engraved (according to Seagull probably the actual production year together with military issue numbers was engraved on the vintage watches). The caseback also carries 天津手表厂 (Tianjin watch factory) and the highly stylized logo with the star, the stylized chinese characters 中国 on the ends stand for "China":

First impressions are very positive, everything works very well and the case/watch/hands all are very well finished. It's been running very well and has gained

4 seconds in the last 24 hours.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

That looks really nice Andy, I especially like the vintage style pushers


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

I take it has a screw down crown? I would like to see a picture with the crown unscrewed if you have time!


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Can I have one? *I like it!*









Any ideas on sources for one anybody?

and 4 seconds in 24 hours is good enough for anyone - after all what would you do with the 28 seconds at the end of the week anyway?







(Don't ask her indoors that question)

I really like how un-cluttered it all looks, compared with some of the chronos, out of interest, what diameter is the watch, it's hard to tell on the picture, but it does look B I G


----------



## Ventura (Nov 27, 2006)

I think someone was selling one on the TF forums.


----------



## andytyc (Sep 9, 2006)

James said:


> I take it has a screw down crown? I would like to see a picture with the crown unscrewed if you have time!


Hi James,

Nope not a screw down crown. They are nice firm controls though, nice reassuring clicks on the pushers and when pulling the crown up or down.

andy


----------



## quoll (Apr 20, 2006)

Very nice & retro Andy. What diameter is it?


----------



## andytyc (Sep 9, 2006)

quoll said:


> Very nice & retro Andy. What diameter is it?


It's about 37-38mm but sits larger on the wrist because of the large dial.

regards,

andy


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

andytyc said:


>


Very cool









It would go nicely with my modern version....


----------



## philjopa (May 18, 2005)

andytyc said:


> Afternoon all,
> 
> Received a new watch yesterday, a Seagull Chrono.
> 
> ...


That's very nice









Here's some more pics of (my) the modern version


----------



## andytyc (Sep 9, 2006)

Thanks guys,

I really thought about buying the 0437(the modern chrono you guys have) and my initial search was for that. Then stumbled upon this 1963 re-issue and decided to get this instead.

Really like the retro looks and uncluttered layout of the dial and the champagne colour of the dial. The blue steel hands are reminiscent of the old watches. The only thing obviously is that there is no lume.

Anyway, here's a pic of the movement(it's not got a display back like the others):


----------



## oldandgrumpy (Mar 1, 2009)

Hi Andy,

I like the look of the Seagull. May I ask, where did you get it from ?

Thanks

James


----------



## Chascomm (Sep 9, 2005)

andytyc said:


> Thanks guys,
> 
> I really thought about buying the 0437(the modern chrono you guys have) and my initial search was for that. Then stumbled upon this 1963 re-issue and decided to get this instead.
> 
> ...


A bit of trivia for you. Because Project 304 had 19 jewels, the reissue is marked the same way. However the ST19 actually has 23 jewels.


----------

